# Viv Set up for a Bearded Dragon?



## Tomcat31 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello first post on the forum, I bought my wife (camogirl) a double viv for her gecko and the other one that she's getting at the end of the month. As such she is giving me her current viv for me to keep a beardie in. The viv is 36x18x18 (as that is the size that the local reptile shop advised for a baby beardie).

I have some of the stuff already for him like lino substrate (but I'll start on paper towels), a piece of slate for basking on, digital thermometers for monitoring the warm and cool ends, hyrgometer, and some foliage for shade.

I'm thinking of the following light set up.



Exo Terra Light Cycle Unit 30 Watt - I've read mix reviews on this but like the idea of the timer
2x Arcadia Desert 10 Percent Bulb 15W 18in
Arcadia Halogen Basking Spot 50W ES (on a timer)
The other option would be Exo Terra 10.0 and 2.0 15W 18in tubes


Would this be a suitable light set up or should l look at something different like a single tube and an Arcadia Dry Viv Controller?


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

I would just get a 24 inch UV bulb to be honest, you will need a 4x2x2 viv when your dragon is fully grown, i would also suggest a slightly higher watt bulb, 100w should do it.

remember a thermostat most essential part safety wise. get a dimming stat for a light emitting bulb. 

also pick up a uv bulb reflector, makes the beam stronger.

Cheers

PK


----------



## sammyp (Jun 8, 2012)

Like PP said 4x2x2 viv when its an adult. 12% Arcadia bulbs are better in the T5 range. So the dry controller is good, i got a good deal from bluelizard reptiles. They do the arcadia unit, t5 12% tube and reflector all together for a good deal.

I dont know what the light cycle unit is but i would go for a 60W bulb, i have this and its perfect at keeping temps. But you do need a thermostat. You set it to say the temp will not go over (x amount) and then it dims the bulb if it goes over keeping a nice constant temp. No need to fiddle with anything then. Make sure you get some wood for climbing, as they like to perch up on things.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes the advice above is correct, you will need a single 24w D3+ T5 lamp to generate a usable photogradient. All the info about how to do this is here Arcadia Reptile. See the lighting guide section

A 15w 18" T8 will not provide enough enough power in a viv of 18" high. T5 and reflectors is the only option.

The halogen will save you money though! We reccoemend habistat stats with our lamps.

I'm happy to help further is required

John


----------



## Tomcat31 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for al the advice. I realise that the viv is a bit small but we'll save up to get him/her a bigger viv next year

I think I was interested in the Light cycle unit http://exo-terra.com/en/products/light_cycle_unit.php due to the fact that it was the controller with a timer built in, but thanks to this advice I'm now thinking the following set up.


Arcadia D3+ T5 24w 22" tube
Arcadia T5 lamp controller 24w
Arcadia Reflector 24w 22"
Arcadia Halogen Basking spot 75w
That's about as far as my budget allows for the moment.

Just pick up a Habistat Dimmer thermostat off ebay tonight.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 8, 2012)

All looks good, make sure its the 12% bulb and not the 5%, might be obvious with the desert pic but lots get it wrong. You will need the pendant to hang the heat bulb from. I would also check out surrey pet supplies online as they seem to be cheapest on lighting things and package things well.


----------



## Tomcat31 (Aug 28, 2012)

The Viv already has a pendant so that's covered. We going to Blue Lizard Reptiles tomorrow on the way to collect the wife's new crested gecko so if i can't get what I'm after there I'll bear Surrey pet supplies in mind.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Swell reptiles mate. Cheap as chips, just got my t5 setup from there. 

Complete T5 Desert light kit

:2thumb:


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

Timers for your lights can easily be got for just a few quid from DIY stores.


----------



## Tomcat31 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all of the assistance. I finally got the viv set up last week.










and the wife bought me a beardie as an early Christmas present at the Doncaster show yesterday.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ah another Tomcat ey!

I'd definitely recommend the 4x2x2 and also the timer. Timers make it much easier re lights!

Ps that looks a good set up!


----------



## Tomcat31 (Aug 28, 2012)

I will be upgrading to a 4x2x2 next year when he/she has grown up a little. I might even look into landscaping with kingspan or polystyrene when the time come for an upgrade.

The lights are on a timer set to come on for 12 hours a day, every day.


----------

